
PyBay – 1st Annual Bay Area Python Conference - ecalifornica
http://www.pybay.com/
======
simeonf
I'm not the submitter but I am helping organize the conference.

I help organize SF Python Meetup and we've talked about trying to run a mini-
con for several years. We've finally gotten brave enough to try it this year.

The CFP is open ([http://www.pybay.com/#!call-for-
proposals/sonxv](http://www.pybay.com/#!call-for-proposals/sonxv)) and we're
still looking for good talks...

------
mzdaniel
Congrats SF Python!

